

Free Books: Concord Free Press Creates New Nonprofit Publishing Model  - bootload
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/03/30/free-books-concord-free-press_n_1386488.html

======
bootload
_"... We try to distribute our books as slowly and carefully as possible.
We're too small to fail." The press is run by volunteers -- the editorial
team, writers and designers aren't paid for their efforts, and all have other
day jobs, according to Fitch... The press also places great emphasis on book
design, which explains its unique typographic choices and quality, textured
covers, made affordable thanks to a unique partnership with Kodak digital
printing. Once a manuscript is edited and a cover is designed, the next step
is to print 3,000 copies and distribute many of them to over 50 independent
bookstores across the country. These costs are covered by the company's status
as a nonprofit. ... ...All participating authors retain the rights to their
work and have the ability to re-release their novels through traditional
publishing houses."_

One way to get real books back into circulation.

